# waiting for his divorce to move buy



## Kirsten (Feb 3, 2009)

I am 42 currently dating a friend (42) whom I have know over 30 years. He has been separated 6 years, has 2 teenage kids 50%. I have never been married but dated a man 7 years who never proposed but told me regularly he wanted to make a future with me. 

Mr D and I have been dating now 1.5 years. Things happened very quickly as we knew each others background well. By 6 months were talking marriage and purchasing a home together. 
He told me at that point he needed to get his divorce finalized. He told me he thought it would be about $500 and some signitures taking a few months. I asked 3 months later and he said they had just signed some docs and that there was a 90 day processing period and he would be divorced by Feb. 1.

Last night I asked about it and was told that his wife has the docs and he is waiting for her to bring them to him for his sign. After they both sign it should take another 30 days.

He does not want to push her to sign the docs as he doesn't want to upset her. There is nothing wrong with her life she owns a house with the man she left her husband for. He also said that he is currently broke and can't really afford the $500.

I am concerned he is not serious about a future with me. Money is tight but in existance. He paid on Friday for his son to take a school trip. That was a deposit of $150 on a $700 trip. 

Our plan was to buy a house by spring or be moving in early summer at the outside. 

I feel that I am not important to him and he is not truly interested in a longterm future with me simply dating.

Am I crazy?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Never do anything with a person going through a divorce until it's final. NEVER!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

you know, a kid's school trip only happens rarely. And he is committed to the kid before you. No offense.

money is tight in this economy. however, maybe he could salt away $50 a month until he has the fee. Hey, you could even hold onto the cash for him.

Do not loan him the money for it, imho.


----------



## T-Dub (Feb 2, 2009)

Just be carefull. I think what he is really saying is that he wants you to give him 500.00 bucks. He is waiting for you to offer.


----------

